# Alte Seerose umtopfen



## Dooora (13. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe heute eine Seerose geschenkt bekommen, die stammt aus einem abgebauten, eher kleinen Fertigteich, 50 cm Tiefe. Ist mehrere Jahre alt und hat angeblich immer gut geblüht. Aber ich weiss nicht, was es für eine ist. Sie steckt in einem Gitterpflanzkorb in Erde. Nun habe ich gesehen, dass die Wurzeln überall durch den Korb durchgewachsen sind, außerhalb des Korbs ist ein dichtes Gewirr an Erde, Wurzeln, Kies, Schneckenhäusern, vereinzelt Gehäuseschnecken ¿ (Ironie). Der Korb ist auch an mehreren Stellen kaputt.  

Wie empfindlich sind die Wurzeln? Kann ich den Korb einfach aufschneiden, bin sicher, dass dabei Wurzeln kaputt gehen. Oder generell alle abschneiden, die außerhalb des Korbes sind? Evtl. teilen und zwei neue Gefäße bepflanzen? 
Sie hat schon grüne Blätter und eine Knospe. Dabei lebt sie seit zwei Monaten außerhalb des Teichs, das arme Ding!

Was für Pflanzgefäße? Am besten dichte Eimer, oder? Keine Gitterpflanzkörbe, oder doch? Die Seerosen werde ich mangels anderer Möglichkeiten zunächst im Miniteich einsetzen. Aber ehrlich gesagt, da sieht ein Baueimer doof aus. Reicht den Seerosen ein Maurerbecken evtl. aus. Dann würde ich sie extra setzen. 

Vielleicht muss ich für die Rose noch einen Teich bauen 

Beginnende Teichsucht......

LG Ursula


----------



## Digicat (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alte Seerose umtopfen*

Servus Ursula

Setze sie so wie sie ist wieder in deinen Teich ein.

Laß den Korb drann, beim entfernen richtest du sicher mehr Schaden an.


----------



## niri (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alte Seerose umtopfen*

Hallo Ursula,

auch wenn Helmut dir geraten hat, alles so zu lassen, wie es ist, würde ich an deiner Stelle die Seerose umpflanzen . Das sie aus dem Korb bereits ausgebrochen ist, zeigt, dass es höchste Zeit ist, sie neu zu pflanzen. Wohlgemerkt, es geht dabei um Seerosen in Miniteichen, nicht in gewöhnlichen größeren Teichen , wo sie sich, wenn gewünscht, ungehindert ausbreiten können. Je schneller du die Seerose jetzt neu einpflanzst, desto besser kann sie sich noch in dem Sommer entwickeln und sich auf die Winterruhe vorbereiten. Es kann allerdings sein, dass die Knospe, die sie jetzt hat, nach dem Umpflanzen nicht mehr zum Blühen kommt . Ist die Knospe schon ganz nah an der Wasseroberfläche, kannst du sie noch ersteinmal blühen lassen, danach das Röschen umtopfen. Ich würde den kaputten Korb aufschneiden und versuchen, es zu entfernen, ohne das die Pflanze sehr großen Schaden an der Aktion nimmt, die Wurzeln kannst und sollst du zurückschneiden, nach dem Umpflanzen werden neue Wurzeln gebildet. Hat die Pflanze mehrere kräftige Triebe, kannst du sie auch teilen und in mehrere Gefässe pflanzen.

Zum Pflanzgefäss: nach meiner Erfahrung gedeihen die Seerosen gut in relativ breiten eher niedrigen Gefässen, es eignen sich auch die handelsüblichen Pflanzkörbe (die verwende ich bei ganz kleinen Sorten), wie auch (fast) geschlossene Pflanztöpfe/Schalen. Ich habe z. B. von recht großen Kunststoffblumentöpfen mit ca. 40 cm Durchmesser die obere Hälfte abgeschinnten und nur die Unterteile verwendet . Egal ob geschlossene oder offene Behälter, in Minis brauchen die Röschen auf jeden Fall auch noch Dünger, sonst kümmern sie und blühen nicht.

LG
Ina


----------

